# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  "Tubarão-cobra"

## João M Monteiro

Já alguém tinha ouvido falar deste bicho ?



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tubar%C3%A3o-cobra

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Joao.

Á anos que vejo BBC vida selvagem nunca tinha visto este tubarão é mesmo feio e não nada muito bem :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Ingo Barao

nunca vi nada disso
mas e assustador :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Mais algumas imagens "engraçadas" sobre 25 novas espécies descobertas recentemente e após o Tsunami ...

New Species



Abraços

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Há muitos anos que vejo Odisseia e Discovery e nunca vi  :EEK!:  tal tubarão. Deve ser o "patinho feio" da família. É mesmo feio...

Mas ainda deve haver muita bicharada esquisita no fundos dos oceanos e dos grandes lagos interiores.

Qualquer dia filma o monstro do Loch Ness...

----------


## Manuel Faria

Eu nunca gostei muito de cobras :HaEbouriffe:  .

Desta/e então é que não gosto mesmo nada :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Rui Peixoto

É mesmo feio realmente...  :Smile: 

mas este aparenta estar muito debilitado.

este aqui tem melhor aspecto:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HOWJ7vAUrQ

cumps
RP

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Rui,
Não me parece que seja o mesmo....

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

> Mais algumas imagens "engraçadas" sobre 25 novas espécies descobertas recentemente e após o Tsunami ...
> 
> New Species
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços


A 8ª imagem deve ser um descendente do monstro de Ness.

----------


## Dinis Estevens

Vi uma reportagem recente sobre esse tubarão. Costuma nadar a profundidades de 600 metros e alimenta-se de lulas e outros tubarões.

----------


## Rui Damião

pensava que so havia algumas mulheres feias mas comparado com isto preferia andar com o frankenstein

----------


## Welington

nunca tinha visto um tubarao assim ele foi visto onde e qual o seu tamanho  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Tenente_MAIO

Esse tubarão tratase de uma reliquia de classe fossil, pensavase que teriam existido a mais de 80 mil anos mas apareceu a costa de aguas baixas onde so sobreviveu cerca de 2 horas :\, é um peixe de agua quente, investigadores ja têm uma teoria de uma zona de tubaroes destes mas crêm que têm uma area limitada e que a quantidade destes animais seja escassa

----------

